# Problem with 1967 Cadet shifter



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

We have 2 Cubs that we kick the snot out of all the time, and 1 that i accidentally killed due to a bad oil seal.
We are 'working' a 1963 Cadet as a mower and a 1967 125 as a baby bulldozer.

I have a question about the 125. Forward, it is 'Balls to the wall', but in reverse, not a lot of 'joy'. It will barely move at all. Is there something that I should check before I pull the Hydrostatic unit out of my parts machine?
This 125 is a very recent purchase.
I love the Cadet as a machine. I need 'guidance' on this issue.

The 'shifter' does not seem to enguage like it should. I have 4 inches of travel to go forwards, but when I pull it backwards, it will stop, and crawl a little bit with no power.
Do these guys go 'out of adjustment' or is there a bushing that I should look at? If so, what do I do to make us happy again?
I had to replace a tie-rod end and weld the steering bushing back on before I could 'discover' the new problem.
It pushes line a big boy forwards, but a puppy could give more power in reverse.

Ideas???


----------

